

Facebook saves your old passwords - timjahn
http://imgur.com/iPHFk

======
alpb
That's something common. [http://www.labnol.org/internet/facebook-account-
passwords/21...](http://www.labnol.org/internet/facebook-account-
passwords/21241/) You should research better.

~~~
timjahn
The link you provided provides no explanation for why Facebook would be
storing a previously used password of mine (which is quite a few characters
different than my current one).

~~~
diego
They almost certainly don't store the password, just the hash. Why do you feel
that's a problem?

~~~
timjahn
I don't think it's a problem, just thought it was interesting.

------
J0415
Google Apps does this too. It does not allow you to set your password to
something that you've used before.

